# Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

Weil es immer Leute gibt, die es nicht lassen können, ständiog Offtopic zu diskutieren, statt ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen, helfen wird gerne und übernehmen dies für sie.

Hier gehts ums Offtopic aus dem aktuellen Saarthread.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190


----------



## Damyl (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Wenn es vernünftig praktiziert wird nicht.


Na also.....darum geht´s doch hier, und nicht um Betonplatte #d
Das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Huiiii, ist ja ordentlich Bewegung im Thema...

Natürlich "verkaufe" ich mein Hobby auch in meinem persönlichen Umfeld und das gelingt mir im Ergebnis auch gut und positiv. 

Mir ist in meinem persönlichem Umfeld auch keiner bekannt, der grundsätzlich gegen Angler oder den Angelsport ist. Das liegt sicher auch daran, dass ich den Leuten im persönlichen Gespräch die Vorzüge des Hobbys aufzeigen kann. 

Meine Kids kennen auch den Anblick von toten Fischen und auch den Vorgang des Ausnehmens und Filetierens. Alles ok in der Hinsicht - von denen wird auch keiner die grünen Hampelmänner wählen |rolleyes 
Aber nicht alle Personen kann man so mitnehmen und erreichen, wie es bei den eigenen Kindern oder den nächsten Freunden gelingen mag. 

Mir ging es bei meinem vorherigen Post lediglich darum, dass ich eben keine "unglücklichen" Fotos unkontrolliert in Umlauf schicke. 

Das man als Angler nicht alle Situationen (z.B. lebender Fisch auf Betonunterlage..) perfekt lösen kann ist doch klar - kennt jeder Angler. Jedem ist auch schon mal ein Fisch durch die Finger gerutscht und auf den Boden aufgefallen. Hätte ich sowas auf Video, würde ich es nicht posten. 
Schließlich gefällt es mir auch selber nicht - soviel Respekt habe ich schon vor dem Fisch. Nur weil ich Angler bin, muss ich nicht alle Achtung und Respekt vor dem Tier verlieren.

Und auch wenn unser Hobby blutige Seiten hat, muss ich die nicht jedem mit Fotos unter die Nase halten. 

Ich würde auch nicht öffentlich posten ob / das ich C+R gut finde und vielleicht sogar praktiziere. Ich halte mich für einen mündigen Bürger und traue mir durchaus zu, richtige und verantwortliche Entscheidungen zu fällen. 

Ich muss allerdings wie gesagt nicht alles immer der breiten Öffentlichkeit zeigen und mitteilen. Ganz sicher nicht, weil ich weiss das unser Hobby in Deutschland leider nicht gut darsteht in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung. 
Unterstützung oder Lobbyarbeit gibt es weder von den Verbänden noch seitens der Politik. Das ist schade, aber solange das so ist, werde ich mich "taktisch" schlau und politisch korrekt verhalten.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass mir das alles egal wäre oder ich mich überall wegducke. Ich habe der SPD Trulla in SH ordentlich meine Meinung gegeigt - einige meiner Punkte hat Sie in Ihrer allgemeinen Antwort aufgegriffen. Ich bin also schon bereit für unser Hobby zu kämpfen. Aus meiner Sicht ist es allerdings kontraproduktiv die negativen Strömungen in Deutschland aus Bockigkeit zu ignorieren oder nach dem Motto "jetzt erst recht" laufend Bilder von gefangenen Fischen oder C + R Aktionen aktiv zu posten.  

Schaut man über die Grenze nach Holland oder auch Skandinavien sieht es sofort völlig anders aus. 

Aber ich lebe und angel halt auch in Deutschland und habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nicht zu meinem Hobby stehe oder Dinge verheimlichen will oder muss.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Nur was ist vernünftig?

Die Meinung und Moral von Hans, von Wurst, von Otto?
Graf Koks hält es für vernünftig Angeln zu verbieten.
Das ist Vernünftig. Punkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles super.
> 
> Dann scheint mich ja mein Gefühl zu täuschen, dass "Tierschutz" (bitte nicht im Zusammenhang mit PETA sehen) der normalen Bevölkerung doch wichtiger ist, als manche hier denken. Eine Kampagne gegen Massentierhaltung war jedenfalls gerade sehr erfolgreich, obwohl die Hürden nicht gerade niedrig waren.
> Bei uns im Regal steht "vegetarische Wurst" und Legebatterien sind out.
> ...



Und ?

Manche Dinge müssen auch beim Angeln reglementiert werden nur leider sind wir Angler auch ein bisschen Stur und reizen Dinge aus bis der Gesetzgeber kommen muss. 

Es gibt aber eben auch das Gegenteil, wo durch Regelungen über die Strenge geschlagen wird, aber auch das musst du Ertragen und dich dann Wehren.

PETA hat gegen die Fleischindustrie keinen Meter Feld gewonnen und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht, zu Relevant, zuviel Geld im Spiel, zuviele Subventionen, zuviel Potential sich als Politiker die Finger zu verbrennen.

Angler sind eben auch die Anderen, nicht DIE. Angler kommen Nachhause, legen die Weste ab, stellen die Rute in die Ecke machen RTL 2 an und gut ist. Solange wie durch Verbände, aber auch im kleinsten Teil kein Umdenken stattfindet brauch keiner Änderungen erwarten.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ?
> 
> Manche Dinge müssen auch beim Angeln reglementiert werden nur leider sind wir Angler auch ein bisschen Stur und reizen Dinge aus bis der Gesetzgeber kommen muss.
> 
> ...



Teilweise daneben gegriffen Kollege...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> PETA hat gegen die Fleischindustrie keinen Meter Feld gewonnen und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht....zuviel Potential sich als Politiker die Finger zu verbrennen.



Vorsicht, Fantastic, da mußt du deine Wahrnehmung etwas schärfen.

Das beste Beispiel gegen deine These könnte aktueller und politischer nicht sein, das Fisch-und Fleischverbot in der Kantine des BMUB!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Hat alles was mit dem Saarlandthema hierzu tun?


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Teilweise daneben gegriffen Kollege...



Also ich finde nicht, dass der Kollege teilweise daneben gegriffen hat. Er trifft es ziemlich genau auf den Kopf.

..... Immer strengere Regulierungen und Gesetze entstehen doch gerade auch deshalb, weil es eben einige (und oft nicht wenige) Angler gibt, die sich persönlich keinerlei moralische oder ethische Grenzen setzen, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, die Ihren Müll am Wasser hinterlassen, die wenig Respekt im Umgang mit Fischen und der Natur haben und dieses dann auch noch mit Fotos der Öffentlichkeit kund tun usw. 

Und da viele nach dem Motto handeln, "solange es keine Regeln oder gesetzlichen Einschränkungen gibt, gibt es für mich auch keine moralischen und ethischen Grenzen", wird alles nur noch schlimmer. 

Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, bekommt halt Grenzen auferlegt - das ist schon bei der Kindererziehung so. 

Natürlich ist es blöde, dass häufig einige wenige es durch Ihr Fehlverhalten für die gesamte Anglerschaft versauen. Oder, dass wir häufig Regeln auferlegt bekommen von Leuten, die von der Gesamtmaterie zu wenig Ahnung haben. Das ist eben die Mitschuld, die "wir" Angler an dem ganzen Dilemma zu tragen haben.

In den Niederlanden z.B. ist C + R auch nicht überall gesetzlich vorgeschrieben - es hat sich dort aber bei den meisten Anglern etabliert. Davon sind wir in Deutschland leider noch meilenweit entfernt - sicher auch wegen unserer bescheuerten, am Ziel vorbei führenden Gesetzgebung, aber eben auch auch, weil viele Mitangler nach dem Motto "nach mir die Sintflut" agieren. 


Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nicht verzweifeln, wir sind ja gleich wieder beim Thema.#h
> 
> VG



....eigentlich hat es schon - indirekt - damit zu tun.

Der Kollege im Saarland hat die Gesetzgebung - die leider Fakt ist - nicht berücksichtigt, ist von einem Kollegen - besser noch Konkurenten - verpfiffen worden (womit man aber leider immer rechnen muss - der Neidfaktor ist unter Anglern leider hoch) und folgerichtig auch angezeigt worden. 

Kann man doof finden - ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich. Damit hätte er rechnen können.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Kann man doof finden - ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich. Damit hätte er rechnen können.



Das ist der Punkt, ich denke allerdings er hat damit rechnen *müssen*! 

Ich muss hierzu sagen das allen verantwortungsvollen Eltern von dem Medien empfohlen wird keine Kinderbilder oder Statusmeldungen usw. auf FB einzustellen, da ja wie wir alle wissen sehr viele, auch dunkle Gestalten dort mitlesen..
Und jetzt komm mir keiner es war ja ne "Geschlossene" FB Gruppe#6

Also wenn die das beim Angeln noch nicht geschnallt haben das sie sich mit sowas in mehr als nur einer Grauzone bewegen..|kopfkrat also da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Wissen die Saarländer aber alle! Weiß hier auch jeder das u.a. Welsangeln 30km weiter in Frankreich wesentlich einfacher/besser ist.
Weiter will hier gar nicht drauf eingehen..

Hat sich eigentlich durch die "Gesetzesänderung" überhaupt was geändert? Ist doch vorher auch strafbar gewesen.. oder kommen jetzt wieder Mutmassungen?|rolleyes

Bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht, in den letzten Wochen war doch ein Gerichtsurteil gegen den Wahnsinnigen Motorradraser der alle Touren auf YouTube einstellte (und damit normalerweise auch Geld verdient)... Der hat wohl Vollspeed nen Opa umgefahren, glaube der leider auch verstorben ist.. für meine Begriffe war das Urteil viel zu gnädig, mit 200 durch die Ortschaft ist Vorsatz, durch YouTube auch noch ein Geschäft.... sah der Richter aber viel gnädiger.. kommt immer auf die Beweislage und den Richter an..


Ich denke auch das genau solche Aktionen, die jetzt halt von den Gemüsefressern recht einfach aufgeschnappt werden konnten, der Anerkennung von unserem Hobby sehr viel schaden.
Wenn unter uns für sowas schon keine Akzeptanz zu finden ist, dann sollte jedem klar sein was der normale Verbraucher denkt der im TV schnell umschaltet wenn die Gemüsefresser wieder nen "Ekelhaften" Bericht übers Kükenschreddern schalten konnten..


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ?
> 
> Manche Dinge müssen auch beim Angeln reglementiert werden nur leider sind wir Angler auch ein bisschen Stur und reizen Dinge aus bis der Gesetzgeber kommen muss.



Was die Reglementierung angeht hast Du recht. Manche Dinge....genau.

Da, wo es darum geht Mitmenschen oder die Gesellschaft vor unzumutbaren Nachteilen oder Schaden zu bewahren, das muss reglementiert werden.

Reglementierungen die einer Ideologie entspringen können hingegen brandgefährlich sein. Gefährlich in diesem Fall vielleicht nicht das Thema an sich. Gefährlich jedoch der allgemeine Trend, dass Verbote die einer Ideologie entspringen von den Teilen der Gesellschaft frenetisch gefeiert werden, die diese Ideologie Ihr eigen nennen. Und Brandgefährlich, wenn es eine Minderheit schafft, diese Ideologie per Gesetz der breiten Masse aufzuzwingen. 

Die große Frage ist, welche Ideologie einige morgen feiern und der sich die Masse übermorgen unterordnen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Manchmal frag ich mich schon, wie weit lesen und verstehen können verbreitet ist....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage warum und wieso ist zudem in diesem Thread komplett offtopic - es geht nur drum, ob man sich dran halten würde bei Mehrfang:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> _Hast schon recht Damyl, habe es Dir noch einmal herausgesucht. Da steht zwar nicht, dass Toni C&R schlecht findet aber dass Fehlverhalten dazu führen sollte demjenigen das Angeln einzuschränken oder zu verbieten. Dies muss man dann auch gegen sich selber geltend machen lassen, da C&R nun einmal hochoffiziell ein Fehlverhalten darstellt, egal welche persönlichen Moralvorstellungen man ins Felde führt. Cherrypicking nennt man das und ist das Hauptproblem in der gespaltenen Anglerschaft. Wenn man Tonis Argumentation weiterführt, kommt man schnell zu der Feststellung, dass Angler die C&R betreiben der gesamten Gilde Schaden zufügen, da dies ja hier ganz offiziell Grund für die Anzeige war. Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema, unsere Verbände helfen dabei Angler zu verfolgen oder ermöglichen dies erst._
> 
> |offtopican.
> Ich bin geradezu schockiert, dass hier seit einigen Tagen in einem anderen Fred ein Link eingestellt ist, da liegt doch glatt ein Dorsch auf dem Stein, im Übrigen sehr ästhetisches Bild, und noch kein Shitstorm. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass im selben Link ein Bild zu sehen ist mit erstickten Dorschen auf dem Trawlerboden. Oder aber es wurde einfach noch nicht entdeckt. Ich frage mich tatsächlich manchmal, was aus dem guten alten Angeln geworden ist.
> ...



Du willst doch jetzt nicht wieder diese Beton- Diskussion lostreten? :q

(Wobei man aber bei einer Vergrösserung das Blut unter dem Fisch erkennen kann. Blut? Oh Gott.....wie kann man nur Fotos mit Blut zeigen...)


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Ich bin strikt gegen C&R wenn es um Trophäenfischen geht. Aber im täglichen Leben beim Angeln kann es ein angebrachte Methode zu sein, Fisch zu schützen.
Die hat auch die Eu festgestellt und ausdrücklich beim Fang auf Wolfsbarsch C&R als schonene Hegemaßnahme verpflichtend für alle EU Mitgliedsstaaten eingeführt.
Ich habe jetzt Jost angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, wieso er sich gegen eine EU Verordnung stellt. Klar, das Saarland liegt nicht an der Nordsee, aber schonend ist schonend. Nach saarländischer Ansicht müsste dann auch ein saarländischer Angler bestraft werden, der an der Nordsee nach dieser EU Verordnung die Wolfsbarsche wieder schwimmen lässt.
Das wäre doch wieder einmal eine Aufgabe für funktionierende Anglerverbände. Wenn es die gäbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das wäre doch wieder einmal eine Aufgabe für funktionierende Anglerverbände.


manchmal biste so putzig ...


funktionierende Anglerverbände......


ist wie ehrliche Politiker ....
:g:g:g

man hat schon von gehört......

Suche ist aber so schwierig..........


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *Ich bin strikt gegen C&R wenn es um Trophäenfischen geht. Aber im täglichen Leben beim Angeln kann es ein angebrachte Methode zu sein, Fisch zu schützen.
> Die hat auch die Eu festgestellt und ausdrücklich beim Fang auf Wolfsbarsch C&R als schonene Hegemaßnahme verpflichtend für alle EU Mitgliedsstaaten eingeführt.*
> Ich habe jetzt Jost angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, wieso er sich gegen eine EU Verordnung stellt. Klar, das Saarland liegt nicht an der Nordsee, aber schonend ist schonend. Nach saarländischer Ansicht müsste dann auch ein saarländischer Angler bestraft werden, der an der Nordsee nach dieser EU Verordnung die Wolfsbarsche wieder schwimmen lässt.
> Das wäre doch wieder einmal eine Aufgabe für funktionierende Anglerverbände. Wenn es die gäbe.



Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied?
|kopfkrat

Die EU verbietet ja nicht das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch. Somit darf ich gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch angeln, muss diesen aber zurücksetzen. Nach deutscher Denke müsste die EU aber das gezielte angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verbieten...

Ob nun aber wer nur für eine Trophäe angelt ist nicht beweisbar.
Oder liegt der Beweis nun doch wieder am Foto? Es gibt eine Menge Angler welche ohne Foto massiv C&R betreiben. Grundsätzlich keinen Fisch mitnehmen.

Das ist doch alles halb gegarene XXXXX

Ja ..er ist putzig. lol

..im täglichen Leben...etc. etc..
Also Trophäenangeln nur bei den Printmedien und youtube- bloggern?

Sorry für das widerholte Offtopic...aber solche Kommentare muss man einfach hinterfragen..

Ich mein, man kann ja persönlich als Angler gegen so vieles sein. 
Wie kann aber der Staat z.b. dieses Trophäenangeln belegen?
Oder auch dieses C&R- Verbot. Oder den Unterschied machen zwischen C&R Trophäenangeln und C&R aus einer persönlichen Hegemassnahme...wie viele sagen heisst C&D?
Woran erkennt das Gericht den Unterschied und wie ist dieser belegbar?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



bastido schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre es sein Hobby gegen diese "Anderen" zu verteidigen, _*und zwar grundsätzlich, *_anstatt die nach eigenen Vorstellungen bösen Buben(was auch immer das heißt) in den eigenen Reihen zu verfolgen. Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Verbände, da gebe ich Dir ausdrücklich Recht.


#6#6
Es tut auch mir gut, wenn ich mitbekomme, dass ich verstanden werde.
Danke dafür!!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch nicht angeln um Trophäen zu erhaschen oder Fische grundsätzlich wieder frei zu lassen, ich esse gerne Fisch. Aber ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht. Eventuell bin ich auch zu blöd aber wer A sagt muss auch B sagen. Wenn ich genau einen Wolfsbarsch mitnehmen darf und den Rest wieder release, dann ist der Unterschied zum Trophäenfischen genau ein entnommener Fisch. Hier liegt nach meiner Ansicht der Grund für diese ganze Misere.
> Einige der Zunft nehmen sich bzw. ihre Wahrnehmung einfach viel zu wichtig und übersehen die komplette Entfremdung des Angelns vom eigentlichen Sinn, Zweck, Nutzen und Bedeutung im Allgemeinen, die zugegeben jeder für sich definieren muss. Zu viele Auswüchse, Ansichten und moralische Messlatten, die bitteschön für alle gelten sollen und nicht selten in Belehrungen, Missionierung oder gar Anfeindung münden, immer mit dem Totschlagargument, "Was sollen denn die anderen denken?", versehen. Wichtiger wäre es sein Hobby gegen diese "Anderen" zu verteidigen, und zwar grundsätzlich, anstatt die nach eigenen Vorstellungen bösen Buben(was auch immer das heißt) in den eigenen Reihen zu verfolgen. Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Verbände, da gebe ich Dir ausdrücklich Recht.





Ein entnommener Fisch und 5 Stck. zurückgesetzte mit Foto?
Was bist Du?  :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich bin strikt gegen C&R wenn es um Trophäenfischen geht. Aber im täglichen Leben beim Angeln kann es ein angebrachte Methode zu sein, Fisch zu schützen.
> 
> Ich meine, du solltest dir erst einmal über die Begrifflichkeiten klar werden. Reines C&R hat nichts mit selektiver Entnahme bzw. der Möglichkeit, ohne sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit bestimmte Fische zu releasen, zu tun.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie du darauf kommst, die EU hat nichts dergleichen eingeführt.
Was die EU getan hat, war, in einigen Gebieten ein Entnahmeverbot für den Wolfsbarsch, u.a. für die deutschen Nordseegebiete bis zum 30.6.2016 zu erlassen. Seit dem 1.7.16 darf ein WB bei erreichtem Mindestmaß von 42cm entnommen werden.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande zur Form einschlägiger Anschreiben: Verzichte bitte dieses Mal darauf, den Minister zu duzen!


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Hallo.

verstehe ich hier irgend etwas falsch bei den Begrifflichkeiten?
Als C&R betrachte ich, wenn jemand zum Angeln geht ohne die Absicht zu haben einen Fisch zu entnehmen.
Die selektive Entnahme (neuerdings als C&D bezeichnet) bei der durchaus Fische entnommen werden, aber eben nur solche, welche man zu verwerten gedenkt - andere werden zurückgesetzt - hat mit C&R nichts zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> verstehe ich hier irgend etwas falsch bei den Begrifflichkeiten?
> Als C&R betrachte ich, wenn jemand zum Angeln geht ohne die Absicht zu haben einen Fisch zu entnehmen.
> ...



Der Begriff C&R ist nicht genau definiert.
Übersetzt heist es nur Fangen & Zurücksetzen

Alles andere ist reine persönliche Interpretationssache.
Glaube wurde auch vom Richter im Fall Augenthaler genauso ausgelegt.

Diese Verquickung welche auch LFV machen C&R = Trophäenangeln ist falsch!


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Verquickung welche auch LFV machen C&R = Trophäenangeln ist falsch!




*Eine Schande ist es das die gesammte Deutsche Anglerschaft ein begriff übernommen hat der von Tierrechtsheinis im TV verwendet wurde um noch schneller Ziele zu erreichen.

Und unser ach so tolle "Zunft" hat nix besseres zu tun als bei voller fahrt auf diesen Zug zu springen......
*


----------



## Deep Down (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Irgendwie kann auch ich keine verlässliche Linie in den Argumentationen ersehen. Es wird alles relativiert und notfalls ins Gegenteil verkehrt.
Das Fähnchen im Wind scheint hier tatsächlich die gewählte Taktik zu sein.


----------



## Reg A. (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> *Eine Schande ist es das die gesammte Deutsche Anglerschaft ein begriff übernommen hat der von Tierrechtsheinis im TV verwendet wurde um noch schneller Ziele zu erreichen.
> 
> Und unser ach so tolle "Zunft" hat nix besseres zu tun als bei voller fahrt auf diesen Zug zu springen......
> *



Hat sie doch gar nicht. C&R/Catch and release wurde im englischen Sprachraum von Anglern geprägt und wurde in Deutschland vor ca. 25-30 Jahren von der Anglerschaft übernommen.
Trophäenangeln ist m.E. nach nur die Übersetzung des ebenfalls englischen Begriffs des trophy fishing/trophy angling, der im englischen Sprachraum seit Jahrzehnten existiert - und dort übrigens durchweg positiv konnotiert ist 
Die Tierrechtsszene hat beide Begriffe lediglich von uns Anglern übernommen und verwendet sie nun - ganz gemäß ihrer wirren Ideologie - gegen uns.
Traurig ist allerdings, dass einige unserer Zunft auf diesen Zug mitaufspringen, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Traurig ist allerdings, dass einige unserer Zunft auf diesen Zug mitaufspringen, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!



Herzlich Willkommen innerhalb einer Demokratie ? Diesen Kampf muss du annehmen, Züge transportieren auch Meinungen, lenk sie um oder leb damit das dein Ziel nicht erreicht wird und Steig mit den anderen Aus.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Hat sie doch gar nicht. C&R/Catch and release wurde im englischen Sprachraum von Anglern geprägt und wurde in Deutschland vor ca. 25-30 Jahren von der Anglerschaft übernommen.
> Trophäenangeln ist m.E. nach nur die Übersetzung des ebenfalls englischen Begriffs des trophy fishing/trophy angling, der im englischen Sprachraum seit Jahrzehnten existiert - und dort übrigens durchweg positiv konnotiert ist
> Die Tierrechtsszene hat beide Begriffe lediglich von uns Anglern übernommen und verwendet sie nun - ganz gemäß ihrer wirren Ideologie - gegen uns.
> Traurig ist allerdings, dass einige unserer Zunft auf diesen Zug mitaufspringen, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!



Vor der bekannten Doku kannte ich keinen der sich Trophäenangler nannte oder das Wort überhaupt so benutzte,bezw. wurde so nicht benutzt,erst gewisse Dokus im TV haben das Wort unter die Angler gebracht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> Vor der bekannten Doku kannte ich keinen der sich Trophäenangler nannte oder das Wort überhaupt so benutzte,bezw. wurde so nicht benutzt,erst gewisse Dokus im TV haben das Wort unter die Angler gebracht.



Catch and Release ist im Wortschatz der Angler "around the world" verankert. Das ist kein Werbespruch, bedeutet salopp einfach frei lassen.

In Deutschland machen wir daraus ein Politikum.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Trophäenangler nicht C&R und das ist erst seit der Doku in aller Munde vorher gab es das so nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*

Beim trophy fishing geht es auch nicht um die Trophäe Fisch. 
Sondern um Wettangeln. Trophäe Pokal Geld etc.

Die Ableitung zu unserem Trophäenangeln wäre somit auch nicht korrekt.
Unser "Trophäenangeln" bezieht sich alleine auf den Fisch.

Kann mich da aber auch irren...:q


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> Trophäenangler nicht C&R und das ist erst seit der Doku in aller Munde vorher gab es das so nicht.




War diese schöne NDR Doku......


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Unser "Trophäenangeln" bezieht sich alleine auf den Fisch.
> 
> Kann mich da aber auch irren...:q




Nö auf die Stig.....der Angler,das ganze hat "Ziele" raffen nur wenige da bei vielen der Kopf schon zu Persil verseucht ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> Trophäenangler nicht C&R und das ist erst seit der Doku in aller Munde vorher gab es das so nicht.



Dann Streitbar, ich würde es aber auch den Fisch beziehen, ähnlich wie in Deutschland gedeutet. Wie beim Jagen, der Kopf der Großkatze an der Wand.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> Nö auf die Stig.....der Angler,das ganze hat "Ziele" raffen nur wenige da bei vielen der Kopf schon zu Persil verseucht ist.


:q

Stig ist der Zweck..

Die Trophäe ist aber der Fisch.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann Streitbar, ich würde es aber auch den Fisch beziehen, ähnlich wie in Deutschland gedeutet. Wie beim Jagen, der Kopf der Großkatze an der Wand.



Auch da werden wir schon unterteilt,einmal die,die wie ich Hegejagd betreiben und einmal die Trophäenmörder und auch da hat das Wort nicht der Jagdverband eingeführt es wurde ähnlich wie hier in der NDR Doku "eingeleitet".

Alles natürrrrrlich gaaaanz Zufällig.....


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Hat sich überhaupt jemand hier die arbeit gemacht und mal auf FB nachgeschaut ob evtl. dieses Bild um das es geht evtl.  zu finden ist?

Ich habs gefunden, war allles andere als ne geschlossene Gruppe, oder die knipsen sich regelmässig mit Wels auf dem gepflasterten Weg..
So quasi als Ehepaar im Doppelbett#q#q#q#q
Vollpfosten..
Aber Peta und Verbände sind alles schuld#q

Sorry musste sein, hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert und ich nutze FB eigentlich gar nicht, bin auch in keiner Gruppe, sollte also für die Freaks und auch Peta ne Leichtigkeit sein.. son Mist zu finden.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Reg A. (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen innerhalb einer  Demokratie ? Diesen Kampf muss du annehmen, Züge transportieren auch  Meinungen, lenk sie um oder leb damit das dein Ziel nicht erreicht wird  und Steig mit den anderen Aus.



;+  Hab ich geschrieben, dass ich mich darüber wundere? Das tu ich nämlich  nicht, so ticken Menschen nunmal, ganz egal ob Kleingärtner, Mitglieder  in Tante Ernas Häkelgruppe oder eben Angler: zuerst hackt man auf  denjenigen der eigenen Zunft herum, die ein wie auch immer geartetes  abweichendes Verhalten von der eigenen als "richtig" verstandenen  Norm/Ethik/Moral an den Tag legen. 
Dieses Verhalten schmeckt mir  nicht, und deshalb prangere ich es an und rufe zu mehr Toleranz auf,  aber ich führe deshalb weder einen Kampf, noch steig ich aus.



gründler schrieb:


> Vor der bekannten Doku kannte ich keinen der  sich Trophäenangler nannte oder das Wort überhaupt so benutzte,bezw.  wurde so nicht benutzt,erst gewisse Dokus im TV haben das Wort unter die  Angler gebracht.



Ich kenne auch niemanden, der sich  selbst als Trophäenangler bezeichnet, zumindest nicht im deutschen  Sprachraum. Trophäenangeln bzw. trophy fishing ist mir hingegen aus dem  englischen Sprachraum ein Begriff, seit ich vor  bald 30 Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen habe. Steht ja quasi auch auf  jeder zweiten Kunstköderverpackung in der (englischen)  Produktbeschreibung...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Beim trophy fishing geht es auch nicht um die Trophäe Fisch.
> Sondern um Wettangeln. Trophäe Pokal Geld etc.
> 
> Die Ableitung zu unserem Trophäenangeln wäre somit auch nicht korrekt.
> ...



Tust du  Das  englische trophy fishing bezieht sich nämlich schon auch auf den Fisch, denn der Fisch ist die Trophäe! Zumindest in den USA ist das die geläufige  Interpretation.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



gründler schrieb:


> Auch da werden wir schon unterteilt,einmal die,die wie ich Hegejagd betreiben und einmal die Trophäenmörder und auch da hat das Wort nicht der Jagdverband eingeführt es wurde ähnlich wie hier in der NDR Doku "eingeleitet".
> 
> Alles natürrrrrlich gaaaanz Zufällig.....



Gut, wenn du aber aus Lust mordest, für Trophäen, was bist du dann ? Ich meine Sprache ist genau und trifft hier doch den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Man muss Dinge nicht schönen, weil sie eine unangenehme Wahrheit aussprechen, aber davon sind wir Angler doch weniger betroffen.

Eine Doku will halt auch Aufmerksam machen, was ich mir wünschen würde wäre das am Ende unabhängig zu diesem Thema sowohl Sponsoren wie Initiatoren klar erwähnt werden um den Eindruck zu vermitteln woher die Tendenz einer Berichterstattung kommt. Gleiches bei Nachrichten, wo alle von der DPA abschreiben, die Selbst alles Filter, wird mir auch zu wenig hinterfragt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Alle Angler müssen zusammen halten usw..


ne, muß man nicht, das sehe ich auch nicht so extrem. 
man muß das angeln lieben, nicht die angler und darüberhinaus eben ein dickes fell haben, das eigene tun nicht für das maß aller dinge halten.
das beispiel mit dem autofahren find´ ich da sehr gut, da gibbet auch idioten ohne ende, aber niemand käme auf die idee dies grundsätzlich in frage zu stellen.

die welt ist nicht voller idioten, aber man hat überall die chance auf welche zu treffen, das ist halt leben.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ne, muß man nicht, das sehe ich auch nicht so extrem.
> man muß das angeln lieben, nicht die angler und darüberhinaus eben ein dickes fell haben, das eigene tun nicht für das maß aller dinge halten.
> das beispiel mit dem autofahren find´ ich da sehr gut, da gibbet auch idioten ohne ende, aber niemand käme auf die idee dies grundsätzlich in frage zu stellen.
> 
> die welt ist nicht voller idioten, aber man hat überall die chance auf welche zu treffen, das ist halt leben.



Das Autofahren ist auch ziemlich stark reglementiert.

Solange sich Angler an geltendes Recht halten ist alles gut.
Und so lange das Ablegen eines Fisches auf Beton nicht verboten ist, hat keiner das Recht diese Person welcher hat an den Pranger zu stellen. Die persönliche Moral u. Ethik spielt absolut keine Rolle, hat keine Bedeutung für den anderen oder für die Gesellschaft.
Das Tierschutzgesetz lässt "leider" viel Interpretationsspielraum.

Auto fahren zum Glück nicht.


----------



## scp (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Früher haben sehr wohl sehr viele C&R betrieben. Oder meinst Du die Wettkampfangler haben ihr 100kg Fisch mit nach Hause geommen und verwertet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Solange sich Angler an geltendes Recht halten ist alles gut.
> Und so lange das Ablegen eines Fisches auf Beton nicht verboten ist, hat keiner das Recht diese Person welcher hat an den Pranger zu stellen. Die persönliche Moral u. Ethik spielt absolut keine Rolle, hat keine Bedeutung für den anderen oder für die Gesellschaft.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz lässt "leider" viel Interpretationsspielraum



|uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes|kopfkrat#6

Sich dann aber beschweren wenn Verbände Zugeständnisse gegenüber Tierrechtlern machen#6 
Und sich natürlich auch nicht an bestehende Gesetze halten und noch jammern wenn man eine verbrezelt bekommt.

So schliesst sich der Kreis|uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



scp schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes|kopfkrat#6
> 
> Sich dann aber beschweren wenn Verbände Zugeständnisse gegenüber Tierrechtlern machen#6
> Und sich natürlich auch nicht an bestehende Gesetze halten und noch jammern wenn man eine verbrezelt bekommt.
> ...



Was verstehst Du nicht?

Es gibt keine Vorschrift wo man den Fisch ablegen muss.
So lange der Fisch keinen Schaden erleidet ist es egal wo er liegt.
Wenn man nur Beton zur Verfügung hat muss er halt auf Beton abgelegt werden.
Auch gibt es keine Vorschrift für das Mitführen und Benutzen einer Abhakmatte.
Genauso wenig eine Pflicht für Schonhaken.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden.
> Bis in die Kutschenzeit wollte ich gar nicht zurück.
> Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger stammt noch aus einer Zeit,
> wo es auf den meisten Autobahnen noch kein Tempolimit gab. Richtgeschwindigkeit 130 war angesagt.
> ...



Ich habe es vor diesem Deinen Beitrag gelöscht.  

Übrigens muss man heute noch keine max. 130km/h fahren.
Es gibt keine Beschränkung ...nur eine Richtgeschwindigkeit...alles was darüber geht wird dem Autofahrer als Teilschuld mitangerechnet.
Aber man darf weiterhin 250km/h auf der Bahn fahren ...wenn es keine ausgeschilderte Beschränkung gibt.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du nicht?
> 
> Es gibt keine Vorschrift wo man den Fisch ablegen muss.
> So lange der Fisch keinen Schaden erleidet ist es egal wo er liegt.
> ...



Schon alles klar, nur wenn ich es übertreibe, also ohne Abhakmatte auf dem Betonweg mich posiere, Bilder auf FB einstelle, evtl. Noch rein schreibe er darf wieder schwimmen... 

Darf sich nicht wundern wenn er die entsprechenden Gesetze bekommt, denke mal für solch eine Praxis ist schon unter den Anglern nicht so viel Akzeptanz, unter den Nicht Anglern oder Gemüsefressern schon mal gar keine..
Was sollen den da Verbände oder Politiker noch machen?
Ausser Gesetze rausbringen..

Lobbiarbeit für Vollpfosten wird wohl keiner machen..
Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Fantastic, da mußt du deine Wahrnehmung etwas schärfen.
> 
> Das beste Beispiel gegen deine These könnte aktueller und politischer nicht sein, das Fisch-und Fleischverbot in der Kantine des BMUB!#h



Dieses Verbot oder besser gesagt ein Teil der Hausordnung ist aber kein Gesetz oder eine gesellschaftliche Änderung, das ist einfach die Schieflage der Ministerin.

Darüber hinaus kann sie dies doch tun, sie zwingt mich damit nicht, sondern ihre Gäste, ich muss aber nicht ihr Gast sein. Wenn daraus ein Gesetz wird, das für alle gilt, überall, dann schärfe ich meine Sinne.

Bis jetzt ist Peta an der Fleischindustrie gescheitert, die Tierhaltung ist nach wie vor miserabel, was auch ich aufs Schärfste verurteile, aber auch hier schlägt Profit Vernunft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Nachdenken.
> 
> Du hast ja gerade Lösungswege aufgezeigt.
> Vielleicht wird die Abhakmatte bald Pflicht, damit nie wieder ein Fisch auf Beton abgelegt werden muss.
> ...


Ein Verbandit kümmert sich doch nicht um Lösungen ,solange die was verbieten können...

Und auch Behören und Gesetzgeber sind mit Verboten glücklicher als mit Lösungen...

Brauchste nicht viel nachdenken....

Zumals bei der Sache NICHT um Betonplatte ging - sondern ums reine zurücksetzen laut Ministeriumssprecherin.

Wäre also auch MIT Matte nicht anders gewesen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.
> 
> Die Fleischindustrie ist mächtig unter Druck.
> Denkst Du, wenn ein Produzent der sonst zum Beispiel "Teewurst mit einer Mühle" vertreibt, plötzlich vegetarische Produkte anbietet macht das freiwillig.



Der Hersteller macht das Aufgrund von Marktanteilen, weil er nicht zusehen wird wie die Konkurrenz dort seine Vorherrschaft ausbaut oder aufbaut während er diese Chance nicht nutzt.

Händler bedienen Zielgruppen, wenn jemand seine Wurst mit Turnschuhen will und ein Markt existiert, wird er das auch Anbieten. 

Hier muss man einfach unterscheiden, Ökonomie und artgerechtes Halten. Dort sitzt auch der Kritikpunkt, auch außerhalb von Tierrechtlern wird das Thema zurecht diskutiert.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Schon alles klar, nur wenn ich es übertreibe, also ohne Abhakmatte auf dem Betonweg mich posiere, Bilder auf FB einstelle, evtl. Noch rein schreibe er darf wieder schwimmen...
> 
> Darf sich nicht wundern wenn er die entsprechenden Gesetze bekommt, denke mal für solch eine Praxis ist schon unter den Anglern nicht so viel Akzeptanz, unter den Nicht Anglern oder Gemüsefressern schon mal gar keine..
> Was sollen den da Verbände oder Politiker noch machen?
> ...



Ah Moment...nun kommt wieder was neues ins Spiel...
Ganz neuer Sachverhalt.
Alsooo..posieren nicht verboten, FB einstellen nicht verboten....zurücksetzen nicht verboten.
Wo ist Dein Problem? Ah...entspricht nicht Deiner Moral und Ethik.
Was jetzt passieren kann, der besagte Angler kann wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt werden (was grundsätzlich jeder kann)
Die Tierquälerei ist aber nicht das Ablegen auf Beton. Auch nicht das einstellen von Fotos auf FB auch nicht das Schwimmen lassen.
Sondern den Fisch seinem Element Wasser unnötig lange 
vorenthalten zu haben. 
Die Ablage auf Beton interessiert niemanden ausser ein paar Idioten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Nachdenken.
> 
> Du hast ja gerade Lösungswege aufgezeigt.
> Vielleicht wird die Abhakmatte bald Pflicht, damit nie wieder ein Fisch auf Beton abgelegt werden muss.
> ...



Ja evtl.

Evtl. wird auch der Schonhaken zur Pflicht.
Oder die Kühltasche..
Oder auch Bleigewichte werden verboten
oder auch das Angeln...weil es zuviele idioten gibt...oder einfach nur weil es Tierquälerei ist.
Evtl. wird auch Verboten aus Spass Auto zu fahren..


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Verbandit kümmert sich doch nicht um Lösungen ,solange die was verbieten können...
> 
> Und auch Behören und Gesetzgeber sind mit Verboten glücklicher als mit Lösungen...
> 
> ...



Korrekt.

Und wenn irgendwann die Matte Pflicht wird...diskutieren wir in 10 Jahren über deren Material und Grösse....oder Marke...
welche dies dann nicht beachten sind Idioten..
Und anschliessend diskutieren wir noch ob man bei 35°C Angeln muss und Fische entnehmen darf...diese Idioten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Und nun gibt es keine Raser mehr?



Es wurde aber eine Legitimation zur Bestrafung geschaffen, die sonst nicht Existieren würde.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es wurde aber eine Legitimation zur Bestrafung geschaffen, die sonst nicht Existieren würde.



Nicht korrekt.

Strassen auf denen es keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschänkung gibt werden Autofahrer wegen Überhöhter Geschwindigkeit nicht bestraft.

Logisch oder?  

Und sind dennoch Idioten weil man sich als langsamer Fahrer auf der Nachbarspur erschreckt wenn nen Ferrari mit 300km/h vorbeirauscht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch geschrieben???
> Wieder nur die Hälfte gelesen?|kopfkrat
> 
> VG



Du hast es aber Hingestellt, als würde es auf Grund von PETA passieren. Es passiert aber aufgrund der Emotion, was der Handel ausnutzt. Genau wie AAA - Kühlschränke wegen Klima, wird hier auf einen Reiz gesetzt. Normalste der Welt, so funktioniert das schon sehr laaaaaaaaaaange. 

Kein Veggi kauft seine Produkte von Fleischhändlern, egal ob die Wurst nun aus Soja ist oder Getreide. Daher sehe ich deine Argumentation nicht, wir waren ja beim Thema Druck, du hast es doch selbst so geschrieben, also werf mir bitte kein mangelndes Leseverständnis vor.



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Fleischindustrie ist mächtig unter Druck.
> Denkst Du, wenn ein Produzent der sonst zum Beispiel "Teewurst mit einer Mühle" vertreibt, plötzlich vegetarische Produkte anbietet macht das freiwillig.




Oder vergisst du was du schreibst ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Das wäre eine eher fiskalische Begründung, ich denke da steht jetzt 130 weil es sinnvoll ist aufgrund von höherem Verkehrsaufkommen. Mein Weg zur Ostsee ist auf ca. 200km unreglementiert, kannste mit Deinem Ferrari kommen.:q



Ich meinte damit eigtl. eher damit die Rechtsprechung überhaupt greifen kann muss ja ein Rahmen geschaffen werden. Wenn ich nicht will das ein Fisch auf Beton gelegt wird kann ich entweder alle Ablagemöglichkeiten die Schaden könnten ausgrenzen und so strafbar machen, was unendliche Interpretation zur Folge hätte oder aber alles ausschließen und Abhakmatte sagen.

Logisch, was passieren würde. Aber mal ehrlich, wir müssen hier als Angler anhand dieses Beispiels eine Regel finden die uns alle Befriedigt. Im Wandel der Zeit und auch gesellschaftlichen Ansicht muss ich mit der Zeit mit gehen, weil wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit.  :q

Das Problem ist halt, das eine gewisse Verständnis zum Hobby, der Natur, dem Wesen Fisch, eine gewisse Empathie vorhanden sein müsste. Bedeutet Schulung und Prüfen, wo dann wieder die Bürokratie eine andere Form von Frustration erzeugt und du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Teil von Menschen diesem Hobby gegenüber ausschließt.

Nur mal ehrlich, wenn der Fisch wieder ins Wasser soll, hat er auf Beton nichts verloren, egal wie ich das Drehe. Hier ist weder das Angeln schuld, noch Verband oder Verein, der Typ ohne Rücksicht auf Verlust muss halt mal in sich gehen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ja, Raser gibt es noch.
> Nein, ich bin nicht mehr sauer,
> dass ich nicht so schnell fahren darf, wie ich möchte.
> Nein, es ist nicht auf allen Strecken 130,
> ...



Keine Sorge, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht verstehen wir Dich schon.
Aber als Autofahrer hält man sich in der Regel an die Vorschrift.
Im grunde spielt die Geschindigkeit keine Rolle. Unfälle passieren auch wenn man langsamer fährt.
Du hälst Dich sicherlich auch an 50km/h innerorts. Der Anwohner ..wird wahrscheinlich von Idioten sprechen und 30km/h fordern.  Weil es für den Anwohner nunmal angenehmer ist.
Warum kommst Du nicht alleine auf die Idee nur noch 20km/h zufahren?
genau..weil Du 50km/h fahren darfst..und es das Verkehrsaufkommen erlaubt.

Alle Autofahrer  die 50km/h fahren sind nun die Idioten weil der Staat auf Grund der Beschwerde auf 30km/h senkt.
Warum ist denn nun keiner vorher langsamer gefahren?
Dann hätte es keine Absenkung auf 30km/h gegeben.

Und so ist es auch beim Angeln...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> In meinem Alter kann man schon mal was vergessen.
> Aber, schau selber, dass Internet vergisst nichts.
> 
> VG



Du hast die Kampagnen von Tierrechtorganisationen angeführt, die Druck auf die Fleischindustrie machen und diesen Wandel an Produkten im Regal beschrieben. Du hast einen Fleischhändler angeführt der jetzt Veggi-Produkte anbietet.

Ich habe dazu geschrieben, das Veggi`s und Tierrechtler aber keine Produkte kaufen die zwar mit ihrem Gewissen übereinstimmen, aber dennoch diese Firma supporten würden gegen welche sie ins Feld ziehen.

Der normale Bürger kauft fleisch, soviel wie eh und je. Wir produzieren soviel das wir exportieren weil keiner weiß wohin damit. Der Bürger denkt im Laden über den Preis, das wars auch meist. 

Mein Beispiel mit Emotionen hätte ich dir vielleicht genauer ausführen sollen. Es gibt rationale Kaufentscheidungen, aufgrund der Notwendigkeit, es gibt emotionale Aufgrund von Zugehörigkeit, spontanen Reizen ( Ü-Ei auf Kindskopfhöhe an Kasse), einem Gewissem, dem Status.

Bio suggeriert auch Gesundheit, Gesundheit und "Health Care" ist eine Pseudo-Industrie die einfach den Wunsch nach gesundem Leben bedient. Die Kaufhallen bilden das momentan sehr gut ab. ( Einen Tisch weiter neben der Wurst steht der Gymnastikball )

Deshalb frage ich mich was du willst ? Wenn es dir nicht um Peta geht, in diesem Thread worum dann ? Auch das gesellschaftliche Allgemeinbild ist nächste Woche ein anderes, worum geht es dir dann ?

Ich bleib dabei, die Fleischindustrie steht nicht unter druck. Sie generiert immer mehr Umsatz, würde es sich mit deinem Argument decken ( auch ohne Peta ) wären die Zahlen rückläufig, sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Fast richtig.
> Ok, in Berlin wird man bald nur noch 30 fahren dürfen.
> Aber, im Normalfall ist der Anwohner und der Politiker auch Autofahrer und möchte schneller wie 30 fahren.
> Solange die Mehrheit 50 als angemessen ansieht, wird sich nichts verändern.
> ...



Die Mehrheit der Verantwortlichen in den LFV und DAFV sind keine Angler...oder nur mal so Nebenbei.
Denen juckt ein C&R Verbot nicht. (Gegessen wird was auf den Tisch kommt)
Die Angeln nur im Urlaub im Ausland.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ah Moment...nun kommt wieder was neues ins Spiel...
> Ganz neuer Sachverhalt.
> Alsooo..posieren nicht verboten, FB einstellen nicht verboten....zurücksetzen nicht verboten.
> Wo ist Dein Problem? Ah...entspricht nicht Deiner Moral und Ethik.
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig, Posingbilder/Fänge oder der wie ihr sie nennen magt, sind halt hier verboten, hat sich doch Thomas so drüber aufgeregt...

Mir persönlich ist das sch... egal, ich hätte mir auf dem Weg gerade die Fillets rausgeschnitten. Womöglich auch noch ein Bild gemacht und es auf meinem Gerät behalten...#h


Das völlig unpassende ist in der heutigen Gemüsefresserzeit sich daneben zu legen und zu posten, ist das so schwer zu verstehen.

Ich muss doch nicht nach Schlägen schreien und den Veggies noch ne Flanke fürs Eigentor liefern...#q


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist eine bloße Behauptung und hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Wenn dies so wäre gäbe es keinen freien Strecken mehr. Du sagst es ja selbst, angepasst, an das jeweilige zu erwartende Verkehrsaufkommen sowie Bedingungen auf diesen Strecken. Die sind nun einmal dort nicht mehr wie vor 30 Jahren und die Autos sind auch nicht mehr die selben. Auf anderen Strecken geht das eben noch. Die Raser gibt es da auch.
> 
> Und doch, ich habe Dich genau verstanden, Du meinst dass einige wenige dafür Verantwortlich sind das Einschränkungen erfolgen. Ich denke hingegen, dass da einiges mehr dazu gehört unter anderem Menschen die sich ständig empören und Entscheidungsträger quasi dazu drängen. Manchmal sind es auch die gesamten Umstände, siehe Verkehrsaufkommen.
> Ich finde diesen Reflex grundsätzlich nicht zielführend.



Korrekt.

Unter dem Deckmantel Tierschutz kann man heute viel Druck ausüben.
Manchmal berechtigt oftmals unberechtigt.
Fake Fotos Fake Videos etc..Nahaufnahmen von blutenden Tieren etc. etc...
Auf alles springen die Tierliebhaber an...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, Posingbilder/Fänge oder der wie ihr sie nennen magt, sind halt hier verboten, hat sich doch Thomas so drüber aufgeregt...
> 
> Mir persönlich ist das sch... egal, ich hätte mir auf dem Weg gerade die Fillets rausgeschnitten. Womöglich auch noch ein Bild gemacht und es auf meinem Gerät behalten...#h
> 
> ...



Ahja bei euch im Saarland...selber Schuld.
Bei mir in NRW nicht...

Ich versteh Dich schon. 
Wäre das denn aber so schlimm wenn man fähige Verbände hätte die nicht ebenso auf solchen Handlungen eindreschen?
Muss man zum Beispiel im Fall Augenthaler den Tierschützern Recht geben nd noch den Kommentar mit "scharf anbraten" bringen?

Verstehe...jede Handlung die wir als Angler ausführen ist mit diesen Interessenvertretern...im Grunde der Weg in den Knast.

Auch euer C&R Verbot....das mal eben aus der Hand rutschen...
Ach sorry ich wollte den ja schlachten....nach dem Foto...Foto mit Blut kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, Posingbilder/Fänge oder der wie ihr sie nennen magt, sind halt hier verboten, hat sich doch Thomas so drüber aufgeregt...


Sind sie nicht. 
Wo steht das?
Welcher § genau..

Verboten ist im Saarland und Schleswig Holstein c+r im Sinne angeln ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht und in Bayern das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische grundsätzlich.

Fotografieren ist (noch) nirgends verboten...

Nur - im Sinne TSG 17/2 (regelt Strafbarkeit) - wenn das fotografieren vor dem zurücksetzen zu lange dauert (erhebliche Schmerzen oder leidend, wiederholt oder länger andauernd), kann man je nach Richter dran sein wg. Fotografie..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieses Verbot oder besser gesagt ein Teil der Hausordnung ist aber kein Gesetz oder eine gesellschaftliche Änderung, das ist einfach die Schieflage der Ministerin.....




Mein Tag ist heute nicht lang genug, um der Antithese genug Tiefgang angedeihen zu lassen, deshalb einstweilen nur ganz kurz und Knapp:

Diese "Schieflage" der Ministerin, wie du es nett formulierst, ist mittlerweile dogmatischer Zeitgeist, Konsens, nenn es wie du möchtest, aber Schieflage ist hier viel zu euphemistisch, daß würde nämlich bedeuten, daß man die Ministerin mal eben nachjustieren könnte, daß ist aber mitnichten der Fall, im Gegenteil, wenn du glaubst, daß sich hier in nächster Zukunft etwas zugunsten der Vernunft der Karnivoren einnorden läßt, hast du einen gesunden Optimismus.
Das Pendel schwingt noch lange nicht zurück, wenn du das noch nicht siehst, dann lebst du in einer heilen Welt, vielleicht liegt es an der Örtlichkeit, ich sollte dich mal besuchen kommen und wir gehen gemeinsam Fischen.|wavey:





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn daraus ein  Gesetz wird, das für alle gilt, überall, dann schärfe ich meine Sinne.



Wenn daraus ein Gesetz geworden ist, dann ist es zu spät, geschärften Sinnes gilt es hier, im Vorfeld Ungemach zu verhindern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mein Tag ist heute nicht lang genug, um der Antithese genug Tiefgang angedeihen zu lassen, deshalb einstweilen nur ganz kurz und Knapp:
> 
> Diese "Schieflage" der Ministerin, wie du es nett formulierst, ist mittlerweile dogmatischer Zeitgeist, Konsens, nenn es wie du möchtest, aber Schieflage ist hier viel zu euphemistisch, daß würde nämlich bedeuten, daß man die Ministerin mal eben nachjustieren könnte, daß ist aber mitnichten der Fall, im Gegenteil, wenn du glaubst, daß sich hier in nächster Zukunft etwas zugunsten der Vernunft der Karnivoren einnorden läßt, hast du einen gesunden Optimismus.
> Das Pendel schwingt noch lange nicht zurück, wenn du das noch nicht siehst, dann lebst du in einer heilen Welt, vielleicht liegt es an der Örtlichkeit, ich sollte dich mal besuchen kommen und wir gehen gemeinsam Fischen.|wavey:
> ...



Bei uns ist heile Welt, ich kenne eure Probleme nicht. Oma hatte recht, die Mauer war gut für uns. ( HAHA)

Ansonsten ist mir das immer zu Pessimistisch. Es mag sein, das ihr in eurer Freizeit mal von Veggie`s belästigt wurde und der ein oder andere Aufgrund von Eiweißmangel euren Futtereimer leer gefressen hat, bei uns ist das nicht so und wir führen diesen extremem Kampf so nicht.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, das hier freie Zone ohne Konsequenz ist , aber hier angeln viele mit lebendem Köderfisch, nutzen Setzkescher, wir machen Hegeangeln und Wettkämpfe untereinander, setzen Fische auch wieder zurück.

Die einzigen Diskussionen die ich hier IMMER erlebe sind Schwarzangler und wer mehr als 2 Ruten draußen hatte, wobei hier auch die Meinungen immer auseinander gehen. Niemand fängt an der falschen Stelle mehr Fisch usw. usf. !

Ich angle auch viel Mitten in der Stadt, ich hab in 5 Jahren noch NIE ein Problem mit Schützern gehabt oder gar ausufernde Diskussionen oder Anfeindungen.

Bei Tanze Minister, nur soviel, wielange haben diese Leute ihre Ämter denn Inne ? Die Lebensspanne der Amtszeit ist meist mit der Aufdeckung gefälschter Doktorarbeiten beendet, unabhängig des Fleischkonsums.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



> Waidgerechtigkeit in der Fischerei umfasst unter anderem die Hege der gewässerangepassten Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf bestimmte, als nicht Tierschutz gerecht geltende Angelmethoden. „Ganz konkret zähle ich dazu etwa das Fangen und Zurücksetzen  von Fischen nach dem Motto: wer präsentiert den dicksten und größten Fisch. Und dann zurück ins Wasser damit. Dieses Trophäenangeln ist nicht vereinbar mit dem tierschutzrechtlichen Verbot, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden zuzufügen“, sagt der Minister: „Ebenfalls gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, lebende Tiere als Köder am Haken für Raubfisch(e) zu verwenden. Der lebende Köderfisch ist bereits verboten. Wir werden dieses Verbot jetzt auch auf andere Wirbeltiere, etwa Amphibien, ausdehnen.“]



Aus deiner 2016 eingestellten Pressemitteilung. Nannte sich also Trophhäenangeln..
(Habe hier keine doppel Bildschirmlösung, das verlinken ist etwas schwieriger)

Willst du *jetzt* echt nen Paragraphen?|wavey:

Vor kurzem hat du dich über jegliche neue Reglementierung aufgeregt, komme ich jetzt nicht mit..

Denke manchmal sollte einfach der gesunde Menschenverstand genügen, aber anscheinend nicht.. Mir reicht das eigentlich um zu verstehen wohin die Reise geht, da muss ich nicht noch provozieren..

Nochmal die Frage: hat irgendwer sich das Bild um das es eigentlich geht angeschaut? Oder seid Ihr einfach nur so aus Prinzip hier am rummstänkern?
Ich versuche mich wenigstens in die Gegenseite der Gemüsefresser reinzudenken, und leider kann ich die bei einigen unserer Vollpfosten verstehen..

Nochmal: Wenn *wir* schon über das Artgerechte zweifeln, wie kommt das wohl bei Otto Normalverbraucher an, der evtl. sogar noch etwas Tierlieb ist.. aber unsere Vereine/Verbände machen ja keine Lobbyarbeit..

Für mich machen diese Vollpfosten Anti-Lobbyarbeit und die ist nicht mit 1000 Angel Ags wieder gut zu machen..

Mensch..|gr: auf jeder Angel Dvd wird darauf geachtet das nichts zurück gesetzt wird oder erwähnt das gerade im Ausland geangelt wird. Iss doch alles nicht so schwer..

( Habe keine Tiere und versuche meine gefangenen Fische zu verwerten..)

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Aus deiner 2016 eingestellten Pressemitteilung. Nannte sich also Trophhäenangeln..
> (Habe hier keine doppel Bildschirmlösung, das verlinken ist etwas schwieriger)
> 
> Willst du *jetzt* echt nen Paragraphen?|wavey:
> ...



Klar, denn ohne diesem ist es kein Gesetz, kein Verbot.
Nur eine Aussage einer Person...

Auch geht es nicht um das Bild oder die Aussage von dem Angler an sich...

Und der Otto Normalverbraucher juckt mich nicht. Warum? 
Weil dieser eh keine Ahnung hat und seine Meinung bezüglich Tierschutz nur nach emotionen ausrichtet. Und nicht nach Verstand.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und der Otto Normalverbraucher juckt mich nicht. Warum?
> Weil dieser eh keine Ahnung hat und seine Meinung bezüglich Tierschutz nur nach emotionen ausrichtet. Und nicht nach Verstand.



Sollte er aber, die paar Angler machen den Bock bei der Wahl nicht fett, wenns aber heisst die Angler sind ätzende Tierquäler wird auf einmal aus deinem Angelgewässer ein Naturschutzgebiet..
Peta lacht sich schepp, ich fahr nach Frankreich oder Luxembourg.
Du kotzt ab weil du weiter von der Grenze weg wohnst als ich..

Mit der Einstellung die du hast braucht die Peta gar keine "alternativen Fakten"|kopfkrat

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PETA zeigt im Saarland Angler wegen Catch and Release an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ja, genau das wollte ich damit sagen. #6
> Den Rest kann man sehen wie man will.
> Da hat jeder seine Meinung und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> VG




Problematisch wird es aber wenn man diese Meinung als Gesetz, Verordnung und Verbot andersdenkenden aufzwingen will. Eine Meinung oder Aussage als Gesetz darstellt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Sollte er aber, die paar Angler machen den Bock bei der Wahl nicht fett, wenns aber heisst die Angler sind ätzende Tierquäler wird auf einmal aus deinem Angelgewässer ein Naturschutzgebiet..
> Peta lacht sich schepp, ich fahr nach Frankreich oder Luxembourg.
> Du kotzt ab weil du weiter von der Grenze weg wohnst als ich..
> 
> ...




Bei unseren aktuellen LFVerbänden und DAFV hast Du da nicht unrecht.
Aber zum Glück macht der "Pöbel" keine Gesetze....noch Zählen Fakten und Argumente.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei unseren aktuellen LFVerbänden und DAFV hast Du da nicht unrecht.
> Aber zum Glück macht der "Pöbel" keine Gesetze....noch Zählen Fakten und Argumente.



#6 hast die Flanke ja gut genommen|rolleyes hatte aber die Facebook Vollpfosten gemeint:m

Bei den anderen sind aber bestimmt auch ein paar Helden dabei, will ich ja nicht abstreiten...

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Reg A. (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück macht der "Pöbel" keine Gesetze....noch Zählen Fakten und Argumente.



Genau. Und so anglerfeindlich wie hier oft dargestellt ist der deutsche "Pöbel" doch gar nicht. Gab's da nicht mal diese Studie von Arlinghaus, die zum Ergebnis hatte, dass mehr als 80% der Befragten dem Angeln entweder positiv oder zumindest neutral gegenüberstanden? Das deckt sich auch mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen, denn in bald 30 Jahren anglerischer Tätigkeit wurde ich nur ein einziges Mal für mein Hobby kritisiert. 

Selbst Vegetarier - und von diesen hab ich nicht gerade wenige in meinem Bekanntenkreis - haben häufig kein Problem mit uns Anglern (sofern nicht missionarisch gepolt). Einige von denen essen sogar selbst Fisch, nur eben kein Fleisch. Ich weiß, dass sind dann eigentlich Pescetarier, aber die zählen sich selbst schon zu den "Veggies". Von daher kann ich auch FantasticFishings Einschätzung, dass diese nie fleischlose Produkte z.B. von der roten Mühle kaufen würden, weil dort auch Fleisch verarbeitet wird, nicht teilen; ich kenne viele Vegetarier, die genau das tun! Oder die in der Mittagspause mit in den Dönerladen gehen und sich dort eben nen vegetarischen Döner kaufen, obwohl sich dauernd in ihrem Sichfeld der Putendönerspieß dreht - und kein Problem damit haben. Ein Kollege von mir, ebenfalls Vegetarier, ist sogar immer ganz versessen darauf, Angelstorys zu hören, weil er früher selbst mal geangelt hat (ok, der ist US-Amerikaner, aber was soll's). Herrgott, ich kenn sogar zumindest einen aktiven Angler, der Vegetarier ist! 
Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt selbst viele Vegetarier, die kein Problem mit dem Angeln haben, sei es, weil sie selbst Fisch essen (Pescetarier) oder zumindest ihre eigene Lebensweise oder -einstellung nicht als allgemeingültig ansehen und daher nicht auf andere übertragen. Gibt ja auch genug unterschiedliche Gründe, weshalb jemand zum Vegetarier mutiert; gesunde Ernährung, das seltsame "Fleisch schmeckt mir nicht"-Argument, ärztliche Empfehlung, selbst finanzielle Gründe wurden mir schon genannt. Falsch verstandene "Tierliebe" ist nur einer davon, und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach bei weitem nicht der häufigste! 
Dass wir Angler denken, die meisten Veggies wären gegen uns, liegt m.E. einzig und allein daran, dass die paar wenigen intolleranten und von missionarischem Eifer geprägten lauten Schreihälse durch die neuen Medien eben eine Plattform haben und nutzen, die sie in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung über ihre ruhigen und vernünftigen "Gesinnungsgenossen" herausstellt. Und somit wird die Meinung einer Minderheit innerhalb dieser Bevölkerungsminderheit eben als stellvertretend für die Meinung der Mehrheit wahrgenommen. Kann einem durchaus bekannt vorkommen...

Sorry für's eventuelle OT, aber da auch "wir Angler" nicht mit allen - gerade den schwarzen Schafen unserer Zunft - in einen Topf geworfen werden wollen, sollten wir das mit anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen auch nicht tun.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt selbst viele Vegetarier, die kein Problem mit dem Angeln haben, sei es, weil sie selbst Fisch essen (Pescetarier) oder zumindest ihre eigene Lebensweise oder -einstellung nicht als allgemeingültig ansehen und daher nicht auf andere übertragen. Gibt ja auch genug unterschiedliche Gründe, weshalb jemand zum Vegetarier mutiert; gesunde Ernährung, das seltsame "Fleisch schmeckt mir nicht"-Argument, ärztliche Empfehlung, selbst finanzielle Gründe wurden mir schon genannt. Falsch verstandene "Tierliebe" ist nur einer davon, und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach bei weitem nicht der häufigste!
> Dass wir Angler denken, die meisten Veggies wären gegen uns, liegt m.E. einzig und allein daran, dass die paar wenigen intolleranten und von missionarischem Eifer geprägten lauten Schreihälse durch die neuen Medien eben eine Plattform haben und nutzen, die sie in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung über ihre ruhigen und vernünftigen "Gesinnungsgenossen" herausstellt. Und somit wird die Meinung einer Minderheit innerhalb dieser Bevölkerungsminderheit eben als stellvertretend für die Meinung der Mehrheit wahrgenommen. Kann einem durchaus bekannt vorkommen...
> 
> Sorry für's eventuelle OT, aber da auch "wir Angler" nicht mit allen - gerade den schwarzen Schafen unserer Zunft - in einen Topf geworfen werden wollen, sollten wir das mit anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen auch nicht tun.



#6#6 genau so sehe ich das auch, alle Veggies die ich kenne lehnen Fleisch wegen der Massentierhaltung/ Tierquälerei ab, Bei Fischen höre ich jetzt öfter die Meere sind überfischt, lasst die doch schwimmen.. Unsere Anglerei wird von vielen noch positiv gesehen, da keine Massentierhaltung..
Deswegen ist das einzige was das "gute" Bild vom Angler zunichte machen kann die Tierquälerei, denke deswegen das übelstes Trophähenangeln incl. C&R, wie in dem besagten Falle nicht gerade hilfreich und nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Peta..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Zurücksetzen und C+R ist Bestandsmanagement und keine Tierquälerei..

Wer sich als Angler auf PETA-Propaganda und Wortwahl einlässt, hat schon verloren..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Wenn man sich mit Passanten unterhält....beim Angeln....wird seeeehr oft C&R gewünscht.
Och der ist aber niedlich. Sowas ist hier drin? Was ist das für einer? Der darf doch aber wieder schwimmen oder?

Das übelste Trophäenangeln? lol  Ich gebs auf...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Reg A. schrieb:


> FantasticFishings Einschätzung, dass diese nie fleischlose Produkte z.B. von der roten Mühle kaufen würden, weil dort auch Fleisch verarbeitet wird, nicht teilen; ich kenne viele Vegetarier, die genau das tun!



Für mich sind Veggies eher Veganer, aber auch Streitbar und nicht wenige Boykottieren auch die Fleischindustrie wegen der Massentierhaltung und auch wenn es Vegetarier sind werden sie wohl kaum von Wiesenhof kaufen, wenn doch, gelitten.

Die Frage ist aber ob du es als Kampf definierst oder als eigene Sache. Der Missionar, wie du geschrieben hattest ist eben anders gepolt wie der Hipster der Mitzieht. Meine Intention stand im Zusammenhang zum Beispiel eines anderen User und den Demonstrationen, Druck auf die Fleischindustrie etc. ! Es galt nicht für jeden einzelnen Veggi.


----------



## Reg A. (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich sind Veggies eher Veganer, aber auch Streitbar und nicht wenige Boykottieren auch die Fleischindustrie wegen der Massentierhaltung und auch wenn es Vegetarier sind werden sie wohl kaum von Wiesenhof kaufen, wenn doch, gelitten.
> 
> Die Frage ist aber ob du es als Kampf definierst oder als eigene Sache. Der Missionar, wie du geschrieben hattest ist eben anders gepolt wie der Hipster der Mitzieht. Meine Intention stand im Zusammenhang zum Beispiel eines anderen User und den Demonstrationen, Druck auf die Fleischindustrie etc. ! Es galt nicht für jeden einzelnen Veggi.



Gut, dann hab ich dich wohl zum einen falsch verstanden, zum anderen hast du dir eine falsche Terminologie zu eigen gemacht. Denn "veggie" steht im Alltagsgebrauch nicht für vegan, sondern für vegetarisch. 
Und wie gesagt, die absolute Mehrheit der mir bekannten Vegetarier hat überhaupt kein Problem mit der eigenen Verwendung vegetarischer Produkte von Firmen, die auch Fleisch verarbeiten.  Klar zieht das Argument, dass Massentierhaltung nicht wünschenswert ist, aber viele Vegetarier können oder wollen sich eben die z.T. erheblich teureren Produkte anderer Anbieter nicht leisten. Klingt bigot? Ist es auch, aber so sind Menschen nunmal  Das sieht man doch auch hier im Board alltäglich innerhalb der eigenen Zunft...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Gut, dann hab ich dich wohl zum einen falsch verstanden, zum anderen hast du dir eine falsche Terminologie zu eigen gemacht. Denn "veggie" steht im Alltagsgebrauch nicht für vegan, sondern für vegetarisch.
> Und wie gesagt, die absolute Mehrheit der mir bekannten Vegetarier hat überhaupt kein Problem mit der eigenen Verwendung vegetarischer Produkte von Firmen, die auch Fleisch verarbeiten.  Klar zieht das Argument, dass Massentierhaltung nicht wünschenswert ist, aber viele Vegetarier können oder wollen sich eben die z.T. erheblich teureren Produkte anderer Anbieter nicht leisten. Klingt bigot? Ist es auch, aber so sind Menschen nunmal  Das sieht man doch auch hier im Board alltäglich innerhalb der eigenen Zunft...



Ich habe wahrlich Veggi anders gedeutet, auch im moralischen Handeln vom Grundsatz her, aber es ist wie geschrieben streitbar und äußerst subjektiv.

Das jemand für sich selbst den Konsum einschränkt ohne andere dabei zu berühren kann auch mit dem Kauf von Händlern die Massentierhaltung betreiben münden, wenn man es denn für sich selbst macht ohne deine angesprochene missionarische Grundhaltung.

Mit Überzeugung und dem Auftrag gegen dieses System anzugehen wird wohl keiner machen Hardcore-Veganer sein und indirekt große Schlachtbetriebe supporten, wäre wie eine Kandidatur als Verbandspräsident, aber nicht Angeln, undenkbar in der heutigen Zeit.

Gesund ernähren ohne dicken Geldbeutel ist schwer, weil nur Grundnahrungsmittel bleiben, allerdings wäre dann das Gegenteil Ungesund, ist es das ?

So ein weites Feld, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, die Kaufentscheidung bringt die Dinge in den Laden, alles easy-peasy steuerbar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das einzige was das "gute" Bild vom Angler zunichte machen kann die Tierquälerei, denke deswegen das übelstes Trophähenangeln incl. C&R, wie in dem besagten Falle nicht gerade hilfreich und nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Peta..



Das gute Bild vom Angler existiert für Peta generell nicht.Dein Heiligenschein interessiert die somit nicht die Bohne..

Übelstes Trophäenangeln inkl.c&r...du lieber Himmel...der Ton eines Hermann Drosse' lässt grüssen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das einzige was das "gute" Bild vom Angler zunichte machen kann die Tierquälerei, denke deswegen das übelstes Trophähenangeln incl. C&R, wie in dem besagten Falle nicht gerade hilfreich und nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Peta..


Immer noch nichts verstanden? #d

Zitat von Edmund Haferbeck/Peta:
_"Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erst mal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei  voranbringt." 						 _


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



> Das gute Bild vom Angler existiert für Peta generell nicht.Dein Heiligenschein interessiert die somit nicht die Bohne..



Ich hatte mich damit nicht auf die Peta bezogen, sonder auf jeden nichtsngenden Otto Normalverbraucher..

Aber ich Denke das fürt hier zu nichts, zur Überschrift halt sind mehr einige Angler selber Schuld, als Verbände oder Politiker..

Jegliche Erklärungsversuche werden ja leider als Schwachsinn und Peta Scheiss abgetan..|bigeyes

In Deutschland will halt in Zeiten wo Bodenhaltung,  Bioprodukte und fair gehandelter Kaffee auf dem Vormarsch sind, keiner mehr jegliche unnötige Tierquälereien sehen, incl. der dazugehörigen Bilder... Die müssen bei Fleischprodukten noch mühsam von der Peta besorgt werden, aber unsere Helden stellen die bei bestem Tageslicht gemachten Bilder ja selbst ein ohne auch nur kurz drüber nachzudenken..

Einfach nicht übertreiben, das ist mein Punkt..
Evtl. Jetzt verstanden? 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Bioprodukte und fair gehandelter Kaffee werden von weit weniger als den ca. knapp 20 % bekennender Anglerfeinde (laut Studie Arlinghaus) gekauft - schlechtes Argument also von Dir, weil z. B. beim wohl bekanntesten Fairtrade-Produkt, dem Kaffee, der Marktanteil gerade bei mal um 2% -3%  liegt. 

Der Bio-Anteil an der gesamten landwirtschaftlichen Fläche in der Bundesrepublik beträgt  6,4 Prozent. Im Durchschnitt der EU-Mitgliedsstaaten liegt der Anteil bei 5,7 Prozent. Bio-Produkte machen lediglich 4,4 Prozent des gesamten Lebensmittelumsatzes in Deutschland aus (2015). Das z. B.  laut "Eigenwerbung" von Foodwatch, die sich immer klar pro Bio positionieren, und inkl. "chinesischem Supermarkt-Bio"....

Ob die da auch "erzwungenes" von der EU wie Bioethanolanteil im Sprit (E10) aus Monokulturen als "landwirschaftlichen" Bioanteil rechnen - oder ob das wegen der Umweltschäden dann eigentlich gar kein Bioprodukt mehr ist, obwohl es so heisst?

Ohne die anglerfeindlichen Verbände wüsste PETA und Konsorten - geschweige denn der Normalbürger - gar nicht, was c+r wäre oder Trophäenangeln etc.. Wissen ja viele Angler nicht mal selber richtig, weil nirgend eindeutig definiert.

Statt dann das zu nutzen, sind die Verbanditen noch so bescheuert, sich gegen einen nicht eindeutigen Begriff zu positionieren. Ich würde c+r im ursprünglichen englischen Sinne verwenden: 
Zurücksetzen zur Bestandsschonung (to preserve the Stock)

Und dann postulieren, dass eben Natur- und Artenschutz klar vor individuellem Tierschutz kommen muss, (so wie es auch die Schweiz gemacht hat:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

Wären die anglerfeindlichen Verbände bei uns da nicht immer vorgeprescht und hätten das ohne Not selber in die Diskussion gebracht, gäbs weniger Probleme (siehe damals VDSF beim Finanzministerium wg. Definition Wettangeln wg. Gemeinnützigkeit - da waren die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eingebunden und haben letztlich so erst davon überhaupt erfahren)...

Statt dessen hätten die Verbände von vorneherein jeden Versuch der Stigmatisierung bekämpfen müssen, klar stellen, statt PETAnern und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie einen Teil der Angler auch noch auszuliefern....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wären die anglerfeindlichen Verbände bei uns da nicht immer vorgeprescht und hätten das ohne Not selber in die Diskussion gebracht, gäbs weniger Probleme (siehe damals VDSF beim Finanzministerium wg. Definition Wettangeln wg. Gemeinnützigkeit - da waren die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eingebunden und haben letztlich so erst davon überhaupt erfahren)...
> 
> Statt dessen hätten die Verbände von vorneherein jeden Versuch der Stigmatisierung bekämpfen müssen, klar stellen, statt PETAnern und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie einen Teil der Angler auch noch auszuliefern....



Genau das scheinen viele nicht zu begreifen.

Die unselige Saat wurde eben NICHT durch Facebookposer und Hochglanz Specimen Magazine gelegt..

Was jetzt passiert, ist die miese aber logische Ernte einer jahrzehntelang vermurksten Angelpolitik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

So isses..


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch ein letztes mal....



#6Das lässt hoffen ....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Ich hoffe euch beiden bekommen sie mal am Arsch für C&R oder...fürs Angeln an sich.

Und wenn euch auch nur der Fisch wirklich aus der Hand gerutscht ist.....zack Anzeige wegen C&R.

Oder fürs Foto machen mit euren Kids und deren Fang...bam Tierquälerei.

Volle Breitseite von Peta mit allem Schnickschnack..Terror vorm Haus euer Papa ist ein Mörde etc.

Evtl. versteht ihr es dann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Naja ... gängige Rechtsprechung bzw. Rechtsverfahren in Bayern lässt einer Anzeige wegen C&R gelassen entgegensehen ... und die Diskussion und Argumentation verantwortungsbewusster Angler lässt es gerade wenn auch langsam in Richtung C&R laufen ... egal nun

solange nicht wieder so ein Promi am teuren VIP-vorbehaltenen donaunahem  VIP-Wallerteich Waller meterweit am Ufer über Steine, Äste und Dreck schleift und öffentlichkeitsgeil damit in Presse prallt, und dann die Strafzahlung als Argument des Verbotes von C&R undifferenziert fälschlich vergewaltigt wird (eher von Angler selbst wie gerade hier im AB),  anstatt zu sehen, dass ausdrücklich der widerliche verachtenswerte Umgang mit dem Waller, nicht jedoch das Fotografieren und das Zurücksetzen  zur Geldbuße führte, dann wird eben dieser Trend richtig weiter diskutiert.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Naja ... gängige Rechtsprechung bzw. Rechtsverfahren in Bayern lässt mich einer Anzeige wegen C&R gelassen entgegensehen ... und die Diskussion und Argumentation verantwortungsbewusster Angler lässt es gerade wenn auch langsam in Richtung C&R laufen ... egal nun
> 
> solange nicht wieder so ein Promi am teuren VIP-vorbehaltenen donaunahem  VIP-Wallerteich Waller meterweit am Ufer über Steine, Äste und Dreck schleift und öffentlichkeitsgeil damit in Presse prallt, und dann die Strafzahlung als Argument des Verbotes von C&R undifferenziert fälschlich vergewaltigt wird (eher von Angler selbst wie gerade hier im AB),  anstatt zu sehen, dass ausdrücklich der widerliche verachtenswerte Umgang mit dem Waller, nicht jedoch das Fotografieren und das Zurücksetzen  zur Geldbuse führte, dann wird eben dieser Trend richtig weiter diskutiert.




Das kann sich durch unsere intelligenten LFV ganz schnell drehen...

Und noch etwas...es waren keine Meter weit. Auf manchen Fotos war direkt hinter dem wels das Wasser zu erkennen.
Also übertreib mal nicht......die Krönung waren nur die Kommentare eurer Verbandsxxxxen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> anstatt zu sehen, dass ausdrücklich der widerliche verachtenswerte Umgang mit dem Waller, nicht jedoch das Fotografieren und das Zurücksetzen  zur Geldbuße führte, dann wird eben dieser Trend richtig weiter diskutiert.



In der Schweiz hätte sich Auge zum Waidgerechten Umgang bei Ablichtungsabsicht vorab Tips vom dortigen Verband holen können..im Gegensatz zu Hinterwäldler D,denkt der Eidgenosse halt mit..dessen TSG übr.keinen Deut zahmer ist.

Geht vieles..wenn man denn will


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hätte sich Auge zum Waidgerechten Umgang bei Ablichtungsabsicht vorab Tips vom dortigen Verband holen können..im Gegensatz zu Hinterwäldler D,denkt der Eidgenosse halt mit..dessen TSG übr.keinen Deut zahmer ist.
> 
> Geht vieles..wenn man denn will



Um so sich nicht abzulichten, braucht man keine Tipps, sondern Anstand, Respekt und etwas Licht im Hirn

jeder Jungsangler kennt bei uns ohne Tipps aus dem Eidgenossenland, was ne Abhakmatte ist und dass man auch schwere Fische nicht über Land schleift ...
und dann ablichten den Fisch mit Kiesel-, Blätter und Äste mit Dreck angepappt ...

keine Tipps ... sondern nur mehr Licht im Hirn und Anstand und Respekt

das hat mit C&R, Verbänden und PET(r)A nichts zu tun


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

In besoffener Altweiber-Laune hat der Bundestag gestern beschlossen, dass Zebrastreifen nur noch auf einem Bein hüpfend überquert werden dürfen.
Man verspricht sich davon mehr Aufmerksamkeit aller Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Der Bund der durchgeknallten Einbeinigen (BddE) begrüsst das ausdrücklich, schließlich hat er sich jahrelang für diese Regelung eingesetzt, weil es wäre der erste richtige Schritt zur Inklusion sei.
Es müsse aber noch viel mehr der hüpfenden Fortbewegungsweise umgesetzt werden.

Die ersten posten bereits Videos, wie sie in normaler Laufgeschwindigkeit darüber laufen und es hagelt Anzeigen vom BddE gegen diese Rebellen.

Einige der vielen Fußgänger, die auch weiterhin normal den Zebrastreifen queren, schütteln den Kopf über diejenigen, die sich dabei filmen; 
es ist ihrer Auffassung nach natürlich richtig, gegen dieses bescheuerte Gesetz zu verstossen, 
aber sich dabei filmen zieht alle Fußgänger in den Dreck und gibt dem BddE nur noch mehr Futter bei seiner Forderung, 
dass sich alle _überall_ nur noch hüpfend fortbewegen dürfen.

Wer ist nun schuld an dieser Misere?
Die, die Videos drehen?
Alle, die sich nicht hüpfend fortbewegen wollen?
Oder vielleicht das bescheuerte Gesetz und der durchgeknallte Verband?


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Um so sich nicht abzulichten, braucht man keine Tipps, sondern Anstand, Respekt und etwas Licht im Hirn
> 
> jeder Jungsangler kennt bei uns ohne Tipps aus dem Eidgenossenland, was ne Abhakmatte ist und dass man auch schwere Fische nicht über Land schleift ...
> und dann ablichten den Fisch mit Kiesel-, Blätter und Äste mit Dreck angepappt ...
> ...




Gibt es ein Foto wo der Fisch über Land geschleift wurde? Schon mal was von Tragen gehört?

Das sind alles haltlöse Unterstellungen und nichts davon kannst Du in irgendeinerweise belegen. Dumme POLEMIK

Und wenn Du respekt hättest vor dem Fisch, dann würdest Du Deine Angeln einmotten und NIE mehr Angeln gehen. Das wäre ein Zeichen von Respekt.

Soviel Mist wie Du hier schreibst ist schwer ertragbar.

Hirn Anstand und Respekt..schmeiss Dein Angelzeug in den Müll.

Sorry aber langsam schwillt mir echt der Kamm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In besoffener Altweiber-Laune hat der Bundestag gestern beschlossen, dass Zebrastreifen nur noch auf einem Bein hüpfend überquert werden dürfen.
> Man verspricht sich davon mehr Aufmerksamkeit aller Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> 
> Der Bund der durchgeknallten Einbeinigen (BddE) begrüsst das ausdrücklich, schließlich hat er sich jahrelang für diese Regelung eingesetzt, weil es wäre der erste richtige Schritt zur Inklusion sei.
> ...



schade aber bezeichnend, dass auch du wieder den Sachverhalt in deinem Beispiel NICHT triffst, dein Beispiel nimmt das Problem nicht auf, beinhaltet es nicht ...
es geht in keinster Weise darum, dass Normalgeher sich gegenseitig zu filmen, genausowenig, das C&Rler sich gegenseitig fotografieren ... #d

|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Foto wo der Fisch über Land geschleift wurde? Schon mal was von Tragen gehört?
> 
> Das sind alles haltlöse Unterstellungen und nichts davon kannst Du in irgendeinerweise belegen. Dumme POLEMIK
> 
> ...



@Sharpo

beherrscht dich mal  .. (auch wenn es deiner "Erst"reaktion gewohnt entspricht)


ja, es gibt Fotos davon, es gibt sogar Augenzeugen (welch Wortspiel zu "Auge")

Dein 3ter Satz outet dich als PETRA
(bei manchen habe ich langsam doch den Verdacht, er ist ein Troll ... gut getarnt und sehr penetrant Sachverhalte leugnend...)

Der eine hat Anstand, der andere kann es nicht erkennen, die andere nicht mal definieren


----------



## wilhelm (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Ohne mich jetzt noch einbringen zu wollen ( ist mir einfach zu mühsam),dieses Moralgesülze von einigen kot..t einen wirklich nur noch an.|gr:|abgelehn|motz:


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

.. jetzt fehlt nur noch der eine .. und schon waren alle da und fast in gewohnter Reihenfolge...

köstlich


generell so aus Bayern ein Sprichwort etwas zum Verständnis etwas ausführlicher:
es war schon immer so, dass wer Anstand, Respekt und Charakter missen ließ, oft und viel kotzen musste und diese hießen dann deswegen schon immer Kotzbrocken |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

doch, doch komm schon, erklärs mir bitte
tu was für meine Bildung, bitte #6

also wo ist die Stelle, wo einer der Normalgeher sich daneben benimmt und womöglich den Widerstand der Normalgeher gegen der Einbeinverband gefährdet, zudem die Normalgeher sich getreten fühlen .. ?

komm zeig mir diese wesentlich spannende Stelle .. komm schon, bitte

ein wesentlicher Aspekt, ob gleichgesinnte Normalgeher einem anderen ein Fehlverhalten zuweisen .. wo ist diese Stelle ... kommt zeig sie mir bitte

oder mag es sein, dass du dich auf erweiterte Meinungen nicht einlassen kannst oder willst?

Dialektik ist wohl in deinem elitären Bildungsstand nicht vorgesehen?

Intellektismus, du kennst ja sicherlich diese neue Begrifflichkeit der oft vermeindlich oberen Bildungsschicht, birgt die Gefahr, herrschende Meinung bilden zu wollen, nicht aber herrschend im Sinne von meist vertreten, sondern von beherrschend, herrenhaft. Andere Meinungen sind dann als dumm aus der unteren Bildungsschicht deklariert.


----------



## wilhelm (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

1962 so viel Zeit aber.............
Aber Leuten die man nicht mal kennt ( Glück gehabt) Charakterlosigkeit unterstellen ist schon ein starkes Stück|abgelehn|closed:.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



wilhelm schrieb:


> 1962 so viel Zeit aber.............
> Aber Leuten die man nicht mal kennt ( Glück gehabt) Charakterlosigkeit unterstellen ist schon ein starkes Stück|abgelehn|closed:.



wie kommst du darauf, dass ich den Angler und seine wiederholende  Art mit Fischen umzugehen nicht kenne?
Ich halte seine Art mit dem Fisch umzugehen charakterlos, ohne wenn und aber!
Er hat mit seiner Art die Bemühungen im Kampf gegen Verband und für C&R sehr geschadet ...


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

#6 ich sehe schon ihr seid euch einig, wird Zeit das die Schonzeit rumm ist, dann habt ihr auch mal was anderes zu tun als gegen alles zu hetzen was nicht eurer Meinung ist.

Wusste nicht das Angler so abgehn können, wegen nix..Gehe selbst eigentlich wegen der Ruhe ans Wasser.

Tschüüss

Thomas


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt noch einbringen zu wollen ( ist mir einfach zu mühsam),dieses Moralgesülze von einigen kot..t einen wirklich nur noch an.|gr:|abgelehn|motz:



Toni kommt oft etwas provokativ rüber, im Kern hat er aber völlig Recht. Ob uns Anglern das passt oder nicht, man sollte gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen rational beurteilen und entsprechend handeln.

Nicht nur wir Angler sind vom "Zeitgeist" betroffen: http://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayernlb-dakota-access-100.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ob uns Anglern das passt oder nicht, man sollte gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen rational beurteilen und entsprechend handeln.



Nicht selten sind bereits die gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen in sich irrational und verlogen.

Mittlerweile hat man das Gefühl das in D Minderheiten darüber bestimmen was du zu essen,zu denken..ja selbst wie du zu angeln hast.

Ziemlich bedenkliche Entwicklung


----------



## wilhelm (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

*RuhrfischerPG *du hast es voll Erfasst im Gegensatz zu den Duckmäusern und Moralaposteln.#r|good:


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Mittlerweile hat man das Gefühl das in D Minderheiten darüber bestimmen was du zu essen,zu denken..ja selbst wie du zu angeln hast.

Ziemlich bedenkliche Entwicklung[/QUOTE]

Gehe noch weiter. Nicht wie, sondern ob du überhaupt angelst!


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

ganz kurz ot

Es "geht" noch viel besser....

https://forum.wildundhund.de/showth...rn-70-des-erlegten-Wild-an-Bedürftige-spenden


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nicht selten sind bereits die gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen in sich irrational und verlogen.
> 
> Mittlerweile hat man das Gefühl das in D Minderheiten darüber bestimmen was du zu essen,zu denken..ja selbst wie du zu angeln hast.
> 
> Ziemlich bedenkliche Entwicklung




Es ist einfacher die Wünsche dieser Minderheit  zu erfüllen...in den Arsch zu kriechen....statt Argumente gegen diesen Pöbel zu finden und zu kämpfen.
Statt dessen wird der Angler von seinen eigenen Leuten denunziert....obwohl dieser  sich absolut Rechtskonform verhält (bis auf Ausnahmen die es in jedem Lebensbereich gibt).

Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch auf Gemeinschaftsfischen freiwillig verzichtet wird...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gehe noch weiter. Nicht wie, sondern ob du überhaupt angelst!



Ja..ist in diesem Land schon eine "lustige" Prioritätenverschiebung

Das:

http://app.handelsblatt.com/politik...ben-in-hartz-iv-familien/14534772.html?mwl=ok

wird mehr oder weniger Achselzuckend hingenommen,während sowas

https://www.bmel.de/DE/Tier/Tierschutz/_texte/StaatszielTierschutz.html

es ins GG schafft..endet praktisch aber zumeist beim Schnitzel für 3.50/kg

Über die 45 Millionen pro Jahr getöteten Küken echauffierts sich auch gerne und leicht..daheim aufnehmen will die aber von den Entrüsteten so wirklich auch keiner..tja.

Die verlogene und heuchlerische Moralwelt Deutschlands.. das können die Deutschen richtig gut.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es die Gesellschaft einer Minderheit.
> Und dieser Minderheit kriechen unsere LFv in den Arsch...



Wir sollten uns die Minderheiten als Beispiel nehmen..möglichst laut blöken und den Ausbau unserer Rechte fordern.

Zur Not aufs AGG pochen,lügen,Fakten verdrehen oder kreativ neue schaffen.

Nicht ganz ernst gemeint aber irgendwie scheint jeder Kaninchenzüchterclub uns Anglern gegenüber, quasi eine Lobbytechnische Präzisionsmaschine  zu sein[emoji6]


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat man das Gefühl das in D Minderheiten darüber bestimmen was du zu essen,zu denken..ja selbst wie du zu angeln hast.



Das ist kein Gefühl, sondern eine Tatsache. Sie bestimmen jedoch nicht direkt, sondern verstehen es durch geschickte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eine eigentlich themenfremde und an den Vorgängen völlig uninteressierte Mehrheit für sich zu gewinnen.

Darum hätten wir kompetente und den Mitgliedern gegenüber loyale Verbände so bitter nötig.


----------



## Jens76 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die verlogene und heuchlerische Moralwelt Deutschlands.. das können die Deutschen richtig gut.



Da kann man als Angler, just heute, nur mit Träne im Knopfloch nach z.B. Russland gucken. Da ist heute "Tag des Anglers"! 
Man nehme 1500 Russen, einen ihrer riesigen zugefrohrenen Seen, etwas Volksfeststimmung und Tata hat ein schickes Eisangel - Event, gerade im russischen TV gesehen. 
Ausserdem ist noch Butterwoche, und die hauen sich die Wanne mit Pfannkuchen und Fischsuppe voll...... Aber das nur am Rande.

PeTA? #c
Nabu? |supergri
BUND? |kopfkrat

Uns gehts leider viel zu gut, so das wir aus jedem Mückenschiss Probleme generieren müssen, über die wir uns dann aufregen können, um dann zu behaupten, das wir ja so viele Probleme haben.

Aber in Deutschland wird der Hirntod oft erst Jahre später festgestellt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Da kann man als Angler, just heute, nur mit Träne im Knopfloch nach z.B. Russland gucken. Da ist heute "Tag des Anglers"!
> Man nehme 1500 Russen, einen ihrer riesigen zugefrohrenen Seen, etwas Volksfeststimmung und Tata hat ein schickes Eisangel - Event, gerade im russischen TV gesehen.
> Ausserdem ist noch Butterwoche, und die hauen sich die Wanne mit Pfannkuchen und Fischsuppe voll...... Aber das nur am Rande.



War schon ein mit "Angler sind Mörder" Plakat wedelndes Peta Kommando vor Ort,um ihren deutlichen Unmut über diese barbarische Veranstaltung zu äussern..? [emoji4]


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

Ich glaube die trauen sich nicht dahin.... 

Die hätten da richtig Spaß bekommen und die Nacht und die nächsten tage nicht zu hause verbringen können.


----------



## Jens76 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aus Saar-Thread: Wer ist schuld? PETA, Verband, Angler, Gesellschaft...*

....... ach vergessen:

Der Fänger des grössten Fisches gewinnt ein nagelneues Kfz.
Verdammte Wettkampfangler! 

Da ticken die Uhren noch normal. Wenn Du da nen Fisch zurücksetzt, kriegst die weisse Jacke an, die von hinten zu gemacht wird.


----------

